# Adjustment brush vibrance has changed!



## pstudio (Apr 4, 2014)

Product shoots:

I have been using the adjustment brush over products to adjust their vibrance etc. I'm not sure what i have clicked or pressed but the density/vibrance of the brush isn't the same. Please see attached images of examples. They both (I believe) have the same settings but one is way more yellow (brighter) then the other. Please note I'm not actually making it yellow, i just did this so that it was obvious to you.

please help!


----------



## msmack (Apr 6, 2014)

Check your density and flow sliders at the bottom of the adjusment brush panel.   Also check to see what other sliders you have put in motion.


----------

